# Sharp hip pain - Doctor said its fine?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Southern said:


> So, today, I went into the barn in the morning, before school. It was dark, and I have to go in the barn to switch the lights on. Well, I didn't know my mare was loose, and we scared each other as I rounded the corner. She kicked out, and just caught me on the hip. I tied her, and went to get on the bus. My hip didn't start hurting until mid way through the day. When I got up, I had a very sharp pain in my hip, that caused me to sit down again. I hobbled around for the rest of the day. It didn't bruise, so I didn't think that she kicked me that hard. After school, I got mom to drive me to the hospital. He said it was fine and to take a Tylenol. Well, here I am, almost 15 hours later. It still hurts. It almost feels like its rubbing against something. Its still not bruised, and it is not tender to the touch, just when I walk or sit down. Below my ribs is very sore too. I have no idea why. What do you guys think ? Should I go to the ER ?


did they x-ray you? If not then yes it might be a good idea no in just incase. If they say it's nuthing then go to a cyropractor. I lived for 6 years with back pain because doctors couldn't figure out what was causeing it. Turns out my spine is twisted.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> did they x-ray you? If not then yes it might be a good idea no in just incase. If they say it's nuthing then go to a cyropractor. I lived for 6 years with back pain because doctors couldn't figure out what was causeing it. Turns out my spine is twisted.


Ouch :? No, he didn't. All he did was press around for a while, and said that nothing seemed to be broken. I might go tomorrow, after school.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You could have pulled a muscle or had a tendon get inflamed, maybe even pinched a nerve. If it was me, I think my first stop would be to the chiropractor. Short of an orthopedic surgeon, they generally are more experienced with bone and joint issues than your average family/ER doctor.

Since you are able to walk on it, it is unlikely that anything is broken, especially since it didn't really start hurting until later in the day. My guess would be that there was some mild inflammation that got worse while you were sitting still in class and that's what's making it so painful and stiff to walk on. 

For tonight, I would suggest a couple of Ibuprofen and an ice pack until you can either get in to see the chiro or back in to the doctor.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

smrobs said:


> You could have pulled a muscle or had a tendon get inflamed, maybe even pinched a nerve. If it was me, I think my first stop would be to the chiropractor. Short of an orthopedic surgeon, they generally are more experienced with bone and joint issues than your average family/ER doctor.
> 
> Since you are able to walk on it, it is unlikely that anything is broken, especially since it didn't really start hurting until later in the day. My guess would be that there was some mild inflammation that got worse while you were sitting still in class and that's what's making it so painful and stiff to walk on.
> 
> For tonight, I would suggest a couple of Ibuprofen and an ice pack until you can either get in to see the chiro or back in to the doctor.


Thanks for the tip, I guess I shouldn't have been such a worry - wart. But I guess thats what I get, since all my injuries from horses have been serious.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, sometimes it's better to worry and find out it's nothing rather than not worry about it until the damage is irreversible and you have to suffer the pain for the rest of your life. I'm normally the type that I usually do the latter and only go to the doctor years later because the pain simply won't go away :wink:.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A soak in a nice tubby might soothe things.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Is the hip still hurting you?


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

A bit, but I don't think its that bad. It not getting any worse, but its not completely gone.


----------

